
I am confused with my business plan - muralis08
Yes, I am confused about the business plan that is running in my mind. I want to start a membership site helping the side hustler to give Ideas, teach and make them grow. Sometimes I feel Its better to build a product that I can sell to the users or become an online marketing consultant. there are so many options.<p>I need your help!<p>recommend some tips because I will then have to put so much effort to get the things done.<p>If you are in my situation how would you take it further?
======
somid3
Sure, look at Trends the The Hustle — is it kind of exactly that at $300 per
year. It is not easy, plus The Hustle has a huge following.

Your business plan is a good one. To help with your invoicing I’d suggest
Chargebee’s startup plan (i.e.: $50k in revenues with no fee). Good luck.

~~~
muralis08
Thank You I am looking at it. I am working in 9-5 work and looking forward to
building a solid side income with any of these plans

